# Waste not, want not? Regarding a small cut in piston seal



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I found extra piston seals (in a bag of parts) for my pre-owned Londinium. One of the seals has a slight cut in an edge (see picture). Will its location play havoc, or will it be inconsequential?


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

anybody?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Not sure, are they the old type ? If the are I have a spare one I could post out to you.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't fit the cut one!


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

iroko said:


> Not sure, are they the old type ? If the are I have a spare one I could post out to you.


 I think these may be generic seals, but am only guessing. Is there a way to identify an authentic Londinium seal?

These were in a bag of miscellaneous items... 5 of them, and 3 are intact👍... but didn't want to waste the deformed one, if it had a useful life to lead.

If only one seal is worn, when swapping out the seals, I gather it would be unwise to replace only the worn one.... Need to replace all, regardless, right?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Deidre said:


> I think these may be generic seals, but am only guessing. Is there a way to identify an authentic Londinium seal?
> 
> These were in a bag of miscellaneous items... 5 of them, and 3 are intact👍... but didn't want to waste the deformed one, if it had a useful life to lead.
> 
> If only one seal is worn, when swapping out the seals, I gather it would be unwise to replace only the worn one.... Need to replace all, regardless, right?


 When replacing the seals, always replace all three as the age at the same rate (Roughly)


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> When replacing the seals, always replace all three as the age at the same rate (Roughly)


 Which, to my thinking, answers the original question. I wouldn't knowingly fit a damaged seal.
Why fit a damaged seal alongside two perfect ones if you wouldn't replace only two out of three seals?

Spoiling the ship for a ha'porth of tar comes to mind.

Regards,
John


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> When replacing the seals, always replace all three as the age at the same rate (Roughly)


 The bottom seal (closest to the cup) on my piston wears much faster than the two above, which have less work to do. I probably replace the bottom one twice before I then replace all three together. This seems to work well in operation.


----------

